# +++ Türchen 5 +++



## Peter_Piper (5. Dezember 2019)

Moin Moin, schon wieder erster! Heute muss es doch klappen! Her mit dem Preis!


----------



## Tikey0815 (5. Dezember 2019)

Also, wenn es der Königsfischer so will, so wähle ich 150m | 0,14mm | 1,80kg


----------



## Bilch (5. Dezember 2019)

Perfekt für den kleinen Bach


----------



## CaptainJoker (5. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt wie etwas, dass ich brauchen kann.


----------



## Forelle74 (5. Dezember 2019)

Hallo
Die Schnur wäre ja passend für mich.


----------



## summa4ever (5. Dezember 2019)

Uhh, das wäre ein Träumchen fürs Winterangeln am Forellenteich!


----------



## hanzz (5. Dezember 2019)

Die 0,16er fände ich toll. Noch nie mit Nano gefischt.


----------



## Kehrinho (5. Dezember 2019)

Wäre genau richtig für meine Spoon-Combo


----------



## Fragezeichen (5. Dezember 2019)

Och joa, die würde sich bestimmt gut an der UL-Flitsche machen, vielleicht habe ich ja Glück.


----------



## Aalzheimer (5. Dezember 2019)

Würde sich auch an meiner Spoon Rute gut machen


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Dezember 2019)

Auch die Rolle an meiner ML Rute benötigt eine neue Schnur. Die 0,18er wäre dafür perfekt.


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Dezember 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Auch die Rolle an meiner ML Rute benötigt eine neue Schnur. Die 0,8er wäre dafür perfekt.



0,8er  >)))


----------



## u-see fischer (5. Dezember 2019)

Angler9999 schrieb:


> 0,8er  >)))



Olle Tablettastatur. Schluckt manche Tasteneingabe.  Habe es korrigiert.


----------



## Timbo78 (5. Dezember 2019)

Schönes Angebot dieses Jahr im Kalender. 

Anti-Icing hab ich bisher noch nie gehört, würde gerne mal testen inwieweit das wirklich funktioniert.


----------



## Seatrout (5. Dezember 2019)

Juchuu, die will ich! Bitte in 0,18 oder 0,16.
Das wäre was schönes zum Testen.
Grüße


----------



## lox_2 (5. Dezember 2019)

Die ist Perfekt für´s Winterangeln!!


----------



## thor1988 (5. Dezember 2019)

0,18 oder 0,20 würd ich sofort testen wollen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. Dezember 2019)

kann man bestimmt auch zum stippen nehmen


----------



## schomi (5. Dezember 2019)

Die fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Orothred (5. Dezember 2019)

Man kann schließlich nie genug Schnur haben


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2019)

14er für die Pin, alles für die Pin!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe das Orakel befragt ob ich gewinnen werde...


----------



## NoMono (5. Dezember 2019)

Könnte ich ebenfalls gut gebrauchen!


----------



## rippi (5. Dezember 2019)

Shh pew pew pew uz uz pew


----------



## Localhorst (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde mich auch nicht dagegen Streuben!


----------



## Bilch (5. Dezember 2019)

An alle, die hier schreiben, welchen Durchmesser sie gerne hätten


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *3 Gewinner dürfen sich jeweils auf eine 150m-Spule 0,14mm (1,8kg) Nanoline freuen. Kommentiert dafür diesen Thread! *


Der Mensch ist, was er liest


----------



## Xianeli (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich probiers einfach nochmal. Irgendwann muss ich ja mal gewinnen


----------



## Lukas Reiter (5. Dezember 2019)

Hab ich noch nie versucht, klingt aber sehr interessant.


----------



## Anton.123 (5. Dezember 2019)

Würde gut zu meiner Ul Forellenspule passen


----------



## Mikesch (5. Dezember 2019)

Ich hoffe, dass man nicht nur im Winter damit angeln kann.


----------



## maggo (5. Dezember 2019)

Sicher auch als Vorfach und im Sommer gut verwendbar ;-) Her damit!


----------



## phirania (5. Dezember 2019)

Sieht ja aus wie Rosa Schweinchenschnur....


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. Dezember 2019)

Mit Spoon auf Forelle, das würde ich gerne mal versuchen. 
Bin dabei.


----------



## Pescador (5. Dezember 2019)

Der Durchmesser ist perfekt für meine UL-Barschspinne. Zudem die hohe Transparenz, auch ideal für meine klaren Baggerseen. Geringe Dehnung passt zum spinnen natürlich auch. ALSO HER DAMIT !!


----------



## GSG-PIKE-2502 (5. Dezember 2019)

Weltklasse! Super Schnur und der Name ist auch super. 
Würde mich sehr darüber freuen. 
Lg


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

Mit so einer Schnur war ich auf Forelle noch nie unterwegs. Würde ich mal gerne testen.


----------



## troetter (5. Dezember 2019)

gerne dabei


----------



## Salziges Silber (5. Dezember 2019)

echt, ultra leicht ist bei mir nur selten angesagt. ich bin raus


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2019)

Wenn ich gucke wer sich alles am Sonntag angemeldet hat und dann zielsicher alle adventskalendertürchen ansteuert - man könnte fast meinen, es gäbe doubletten


----------



## rippi (5. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gucke wer sich alles am Sonntag angemeldet hat und dann zielsicher alle adventskalendertürchen ansteuert - man könnte fast meinen, es gäbe doubletten


Wollen wir sagen, ich finde raus wo die wohnen und du stattest denen dann mal einen Besuch ab, oder wäre dir das zuviel des Guten?


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Dezember 2019)

rippi schrieb:


> Wollen wir sagen, ich finde raus wo die wohnen und du stattest denen dann mal einen Besuch ab, oder wäre dir das zuviel des Guten?


Wenn es im Tagespendelbereich ist evtl


----------



## el.Lucio (5. Dezember 2019)

Würde mir sehr gut passen für den Forellenteich.


----------



## Jason (5. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gucke wer sich alles am Sonntag angemeldet hat und dann zielsicher alle adventskalendertürchen ansteuert - man könnte fast meinen, es gäbe doubletten


Tja, wo es was holen gibt, das sind alle schnell da. War doch schon immer so.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Bilch (5. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gucke wer sich alles am Sonntag angemeldet hat und dann zielsicher alle adventskalendertürchen ansteuert - man könnte fast meinen, es gäbe doubletten


Wenn ihnen eine Spule Schnur so viel bedeutet, meinetwegen.


----------



## By-Tor (5. Dezember 2019)

Die Schnur würde ich gerne einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wenn ich gucke wer sich alles am Sonntag angemeldet hat und dann zielsicher alle adventskalendertürchen ansteuert - man könnte fast meinen, es gäbe doubletten


Vielleicht werden die ja vom großen Update verschluckt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2019)

*Wo ist denn Türchen 6 ? *
Vergessen?


----------



## Bilch (6. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Wo ist denn Türchen 6 ? *
> Vergessen?


Auf FB ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Auf FB ...



Ismirwurscht.....


----------



## thor1988 (6. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Wo ist denn Türchen 6 ? *
> Vergessen?


^^ einen Trööt weiter ^^


----------



## Spaßfischer (6. Dezember 2019)

Nikolaus, Santa Claus... ZANDERKLAUS alles eins. Mit seiner kurzen Rute ist er eher fürs vertikal fischen, als fürs Wurfangeln... Allen einen besinnlichen Nikolaustag


----------



## Kochtopf (6. Dezember 2019)

Spaßfischer schrieb:


> Nikolaus, Santa Claus... ZANDERKLAUS alles eins. Mit seiner kurzen Rute ist er eher fürs vertikal fischen, als fürs Wurfangeln... Allen einen besinnlichen Nikolaustag


Falscher thread


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2019)

thor1988 schrieb:


> ^^ einen Trööt weiter ^^



Jetzt inzwischen ja.


----------



## Salziges Silber (10. Dezember 2019)

lieber guter weihnachtsboardmann, ich bin für geschenke offen


----------



## phirania (10. Dezember 2019)

Die Geschenke hat er unterwegs verloren......


----------



## nobbi1962 (10. Dezember 2019)

solange ich hier mit die neuen Sufix Nanoline – ein transparentes, feinfühliges Monofil mit wenig Dehnung und Frostschutzbehandlung
_*Angel--------*läuft mir keiner übers Wasser
sonst stolpert mir noch einer._


----------

